# Help Improve The HVAC Industry Image...Be PROfessional All The Time.



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

It is vitally important for all of those involved in the HVAC industry to realize they have an impact. Sometimes I suppose it is easy to feel that being just one person, it does not matter what an individual does. Ahh, but it most certainly does. Simple things, like keeping your appearance professional, company van clean and organized, being courteous to the customer (even the unpleasant ones), and always dealing with integrity. 

A perfect example of what makes "us" look bad is in this video. After clicking the link you will see several videos...click on the video with the word "Ghetto". http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cardi...rvices-LLC/104629722939855?sk=app_57675755167


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Yep, kicking compressors off the roof and letting them hit those crates does look like a hack company that doesn't care about destroying other peoples property.


----------



## thornshvac (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Help Improve The HVAC Industry Image...Be PROfessional All The Time*

I could not believe what I was seeing. The worst thing is they were proud that they cleaned up the roof. This is the very reason the HVAC profession needs more professionals. 

http://www.thornsac.com


----------



## sciusa (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow... that's about all I can say after watching that video.


----------

